# Silent Key



## Charlie Gregory (May 19, 2012)

David Miller, long serving Blue Funnel R/O, passed away in Edinburgh yesterday...


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

My sincere condolences to David's family from another ex Blue Funnel R/O. RIP


----------



## Charlie Gregory (May 19, 2012)

R651400
Thank You - I'll pass that on


----------

